# WiFi 6 Livebox / Switch Ethernet



## Macuserman (23 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour à toutes et tous !

J'espère que tout le monde va bien et que l'entourage va bien aussi en ces temps troublés..

Après avoir consciencieusement utilisé la fonction Recherche du forum (je suis pas tout jeune ici quand même bien que mon activité de post s'est réduite à quasiment le néant) je me permets de vous poser quelques questions auxquelles je ne trouve pas de réponse évidente probablement par manque de connaissances réelles (l'effet Dunning Kruger en ce moment ça tourne déjà à fond les ballons donc j'évite de m'y rajouter)...

J'ai récemment eu l'excellente idée de quitter Red by SFR pour passer sur une offre Fibre Orange avec Livebox Up.
Cette offre me permet d'espérer 2Gbps en descendant et jusqu'à 1Gbps par appareil (toujours en Down).

En l'état actuel des choses sur un iPhone XS Max j'obtiens entre 300 et 400 de Down et 400/420 de Up, ce qui est fort bien notamment pour un appareil qui n'est pas WiFi 6.

J'ai câblé ma PS4 avec un Ethernet Catégorie 8 (strictement inutile mais super promo Amazon et comme qui peut le plus peut le moins j'ai pas hésité longtemps) et elle me donne des valeur de 560/200 (Down / Up).

Bref tout ça est très correct sachant que j'ai, en permanence ou presque, de connectés sur le réseau WiFi : 

2 iPhone
2 iPad
3 Mac
2 TV
4 enceintes
1 imprimante
1 Thermomix
1 balance
14 prises ou lumières connectées (oui je les ai comptées)
Et j'en oublie probablement...

*Ma question est double : 
1. *Sachant que je n'ai actuellement, me semble-t-il, aucun appareil compatible WiFi 6 (saud l'iPhone 11 Pro de ma compagne je crois), *existe-t-il dès lors le moindre intérêt d'acheter un routeur WiFi 6* (type Netgear Nighthawk ou équivalent) pour remplacer le WiFi émis directement par ma Livebox ?!

*2.* Pour préparer l'arrivée de ma PS5 (je fais partie des chanceux ayant reçu une confirmation d'envoi assuré pour le 19 ou 20 novembre), j'ai tiré un câble (le fameux Ethernet 8 inutile) de ma LiveBox jusqu'au cul de ma PS4.
Sauf que je me dis que je pourrais faire mieux que ça puisque la PlayStation est située dans mon meuble TV autour duquel existent...1 télévision connectée (LG OLED), 2 enceintes AirPlay (Phantom), 1 PS4 donc, une PS5 bientôt..
Du coup je me dis que j'aurais tout intérêt à mettre un Switch ethernet branché au RJ45 issu de ma LiveBox et duquel je ferai partir 4 ou 5 autres câbles ethernet pour câbler l'ensemble des objets qui gravitent autour de mon meuble TV.

J'en arrive à ma question et à mes limites de connaissance : *en branchant un câble ethernet* qui délivre jusqu'à 2Gbps (en fait je suis plutôt aux alentours des 1.1Gbps selon l'application Ma Livebox), *est-ce que je vais pouvoir balancer dans chacun des câbles Ethernet branchés à mon Switch le débit de celui qui va arriver dans ce même Switch ou bien ce débit va-t-il être divisé en autant que le nombre de câbles attachés* (je suis pas sûr que ça soit français cette phrase mais vous avez compris j'espère) ?

_En gros, est-ce qu'en donnant 1Gbps à mon Switch celui-ci va-t-il fournir 5 x 1Gbps ou alors 5 x 200Mbps... _
Il me semble qu'avec la fibre ça va être 5 x 1 mais ça fait un moment que j'ai décroché de ces techno là et je voudrais en être sûr.

Mes 2 questions ne sont pas opposées, il s'agit bien d'un côté d'optimiser mon débit WiFi bien que mes appareils ne puissent pas en profiter dans l'immédiat et d'un autre de vérifier les débits probables à espérer si j'installe un Switch Ethernet.

*Dans les 2 cas n'hésitez pas à me donner des recommandations d'achat.
Autant le routeur WiFi 6 j'ai déjà une idée comme mentionné plus haut, autant pour le Switch ethernet je ne sais pas trop quoi prendre (budget de 200€ grand maximum)...*

Merci et désolé du pavé et du manque de compétences du gars derrière son écran ! 

Je me rattrape en m'occupant des COVID au CHU de ma région, j'espère que vous m'en voudrez un peu moins haha ! 
Des bisous et faites gaffe à vous !


----------



## ericse (23 Octobre 2020)

Macuserman a dit:


> _En gros, est-ce qu'en donnant 1Gbps à mon Switch celui-ci va-t-il fournir 5 x 1Gbps ou alors 5 x 200Mbps... _


Entre les deux... comme tous les appareils ne vont pas consommer 1Gb/s en même temps, certains pourrons avoir 1Gb/s si les autres ne consomment rien, mais il y aura un Max a 1Gb/s pour la somme de tous les appareils à un moment donné


----------



## Macuserman (23 Octobre 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Entre les deux... comme tous les appareils ne vont pas consommer 1Gb/s en même temps, certains pourrons avoir 1Gb/s si les autres ne consomment rien, mais il y aura un Max a 1Gb/s pour la somme de tous les appareils à un moment donné


Bonsoir et merci pour ta courte mais efficace réponse.

Du coup t’as l’air de t’y connaitre, que penses tu de l’intérêt du WiFi 6 ?
Un switch ethernet à me conseiller ? Je ne comprends pas trop les normes...


----------



## ericse (23 Octobre 2020)

Macuserman a dit:


> Du coup t’as l’air de t’y connaitre, que penses tu de l’intérêt du WiFi 6 ?


C'est l'évolution naturelle, maintenant que la fibre offre plus que 1Gb/s, il faut bien que le WiFi suive. Mais ce n'est pas une raison non plus de changer de matériel juste pour ça 



Macuserman a dit:


> Un switch ethernet à me conseiller ? Je ne comprends pas trop les normes...


J'utilise ça et j'en suis content : https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B00JKB63D8/


----------



## Macuserman (23 Octobre 2020)

ericse a dit:


> C'est l'évolution naturelle, maintenant que la fibre offre plus que 1Gb/s, il faut bien que le WiFi suive. Mais ce n'est pas une raison non plus de changer de matériel juste pour ça
> 
> 
> J'utilise ça et j'en suis content : https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B00JKB63D8/



Merci beaucoup !

Ma première envie est de maximiser les capacités WiFi de ma connection Fibre en remplaçant le Wifi intégré de la Box par un routeur tip-top ! Le reste de mon setup connecté à mon wifi sera WiFi 6 quand il le sera...!

OK je dois donc prendre des Switch 1Gbps c’est ça ? 
10/100/1000 ça veut dire qu’il gère jusqu’à 1Gbps ?


----------



## maxou56 (23 Octobre 2020)

Macuserman a dit:


> ça veut dire qu’il gère jusqu’à 1Gbps ?


Bonsoir,
Oui (1Gbit/s dans chaque sens, full duplex) comme la livebox.



Macuserman a dit:


> en remplaçant le Wifi intégré de la Box par un routeur tip-top ! Le reste de mon setup connecté à mon wifi sera WiFi 6 quand il le sera...!


Attention avec un routeur, si tu souhaites que ta livebox continue de gérer le réseau local (DHCP, Dns...), il faudra le mettre en point d’accès (Si c’est possible)
Mais si tu as la possibilité de connecter les périphériques en Ethernet (Gigabit) c’est mieux que le wifi. (Plus rapide, plus stable...)


----------



## ericse (23 Octobre 2020)

Macuserman a dit:


> Ma première envie est de maximiser les capacités WiFi de ma connection Fibre en remplaçant le Wifi intégré de la Box par un routeur tip-top ! Le reste de mon setup connecté à mon wifi sera WiFi 6 quand il le sera...!
> 
> OK je dois donc prendre des Switch 1Gbps c’est ça ?
> 10/100/1000 ça veut dire qu’il gère jusqu’à 1Gbps ?


Je répondais juste aux questions, mais si tu veux un conseil, reste avec le WiFi de la Livebox c'est bien suffisant et bien plus simple à gérer, et met un switch dans ton meuble TV pour faire marcher le maximum d'appareils en ethernet.
Oui, 10/100/1000 veut dire qu'il gère jusqu'à 1Gb/s


----------



## Macuserman (24 Octobre 2020)

maxou56 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Oui (1Gbit/s dans chaque sens, full duplex) comme la livebox.
> 
> 
> ...



En fait j'aimerais brancher un câble ethernet à ma LB dans un routeur WiFi pour améliorer si possible les débits permis par celle-ci et ses antennes directement intégrées. En faisant ça tu m'informes que je risque de supprimer tout ce qu'elle gère c'est bien ça ? 

Notamment elle a un WiFi dit "intelligent" qui sélectionne automatiquement si l'apareil connecté au WiFi doit l'être en 2.4 ou 5Ghz et j'avoue que je trouve ça bien pratique car j'ai plusieurs prises connectées Meross notamment qui ne semblent pas supporter les réseaux 5Ghz…

Quel routeur WiFi 6 aurais tes (vos) faveurs ?!



ericse a dit:


> Je répondais juste aux questions, mais si tu veux un conseil, reste avec le WiFi de la Livebox c'est bien suffisant et bien plus simple à gérer, et met un switch dans ton meuble TV pour faire marcher le maximum d'appareils en ethernet.
> Oui, 10/100/1000 veut dire qu'il gère jusqu'à 1Gb/s



OK, grand merci ! 
J'aime beaucoup celui-ci : 






						GS808E | Nighthawk Switches | Switches | Réseau | Produits | Grand public | NETGEAR
					






					www.netgear.fr
				




Un avis ?


----------



## ericse (25 Octobre 2020)

Macuserman a dit:


> Quel routeur WiFi 6 aurais tes (vos) faveurs ?!


Ca n'a pas d'intérêt car ton second routeur sera bridé par le lien ethernet à 1 Gb/s, il faut que le WiFi 6 soit intégré au routeur opérateur pour être vraiment utile avec une fibre à 2 Gb/s.
A moins que tu n'ai une grande surface, auquel cas il te faut plutôt ça : https://www.tp-link.com/fr/home-networking/deco/deco-x60/



Macuserman a dit:


> J'aime beaucoup celui-ci :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je n'ai pas trouvé de revendeur, toujours disponible ? Quel prix ?
Mais à priori je préfère le miens


----------



## maxou56 (25 Octobre 2020)

ericse a dit:


> sera bridé par le lien ethernet à 1 Gb/s


En wifi atteindre ou dépasser le gigabit (110-120Mo/s) en débit réel/utilisable c'est plutôt rare/exceptionnel (il faut des conditions optimales, être proche de la borne...) de plus il faut prendre en compte que le débit du wifi c'est pour les 2 sens. Contrairement à l'ethernet (qui est full duplex).



Macuserman a dit:


> En faisant ça tu m'informes que je risque de supprimer tout ce qu'elle gère c'est bien ça ?


Non je disais juste, qu'il faut configurer ton routeur wifi en mode "point d'accès", comme ça il ne fait que diffuser le wifi, la Livebox continu de gérer le réseau.
Si tu configures le routeur wifi en "routeur", tu auras un sous réseau géré par celui-ci (plage d'ip différentes...), les équipements de ce sous-réseau pourront voir ceux du réseau de la Livebox mais pas l'inverse.



Macuserman a dit:


> J'aime beaucoup celui-ci :
> 
> Un avis ?


Si c'est juste pour ajouter des ports à la livebox, c'est un peu trop . Un simple switch non mangeable suffit.
(pour info j'ai un GS810EMX)


----------



## ericse (25 Octobre 2020)

maxou56 a dit:


> En wifi atteindre ou dépasser le gigabit (110-120Mo/s) en débit réel/utilisable c'est plutôt rare/exceptionnel


C'est pas faux, mais c'est surtout dû au client, presque toujours limité à 2 streams. 
Hors l'intérêt du WiFi 6 c'est aussi de mieux gérer de multiples clients, car le nombre de clients par domicile est en train d'exploser. Et si tu as plusieurs clients qui frôlent le Gb en même temps (chacun sur 2 streams différents), il faut bien alimenter le routeur avec plus d'un Gb


----------



## radioman (25 Octobre 2020)

maxou56 a dit:


> Mais si tu as la possibilité de connecter les périphériques en Ethernet (Gigabit) c’est mieux que le wifi. (Plus rapide, plus stable...)


plus stable : oui, plus rapide: sur la bande 5Ghz j'ai du 1733 Mb/s (max) , soit ~ 1,5 Gb/s utilisable …






si tes machines sont proches du point WiFi tu peut panacher: une partie en RJ45, une partie en WiFi (bande 5Ghz) …


----------



## Macuserman (25 Octobre 2020)

Re et merci pour toutes vos réponses ! 

J'ai acheté le Switch que j'ai mentionné plus haut car je l'ai trouvé à 70€ frais de port inclus ! 

Voici mon installation actuellement : 

La Livebox dans un angle de la pièce, heureusement j'ai un T3 de 50m2 donc pas trop de surface à couvrir, de toutes façons j'ai un répétiteur gratuit installé le plus loin possible histoire de…
J'ai réussi à installer derrière mes plinthes un câble Ethernet RJ45 Cat.8 qui court jusque derrière mon meuble télévision

Comment pensez vous que je puisse améliorer l'ensemble de mon installation ?

NB les photos en PJ pour mieux comprendre !


----------



## radioman (27 Octobre 2020)

avec ça:








						Cdiscount.com
					

Achat sur Internet a prix discount de DVD et de produits culturels (livre et musique), informatiques et high Tech (image et son, televiseur LCD, ecran plasma, telephone portable, camescope, developpement photo numerique). Achat d electromenager et de petit electromenager. Vente de pret-a-porter...



					www.cdiscount.com
				



tu devrais pouvoir faire quelque chose de plus clean:







mes deux HP back Surround et le HP left Surround passent sous la porte-fenêtre


----------



## Macuserman (27 Octobre 2020)

Je vais câbler l'Apple TV, les 2 enceintes, la PS5 et peut être la TV ! Donc je ferai passer le câble tout derrière. Je me demande si un routeur WiFi ne sera pas plus efficace à côté de la TV plutôt que dans l'angle du salon !


----------

